# Tank lid options?



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm looking into getting one of those beamswork LED fixtures and to take full advantage of that lighting i would have to remove my existing lid on my 20 gal. 

Does anyone know where to get plexiglass lids or similar? 
Or
Do you think i would be fine with no lid. I currently have some guppy's, platy's. I have had fish jump in the past but that was a smaller tank.

thanks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

should be fine without a lid for those fish


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> should be fine without a lid for those fish


thanks for confirmation. Decided to go DIY and build a glass top www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNFMyJw4aFI


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Both platies and guppies are jumpers. A lid is a good idea.


----------

